# Can you put glue on a PCB?



## Jimbo13 (Jun 24, 2008)

Can I drop some wood glue or hot glue over the solder points for extra support or am I wrong? 

I'm building a DIY Joystick and these connection points are super small and very weak and I'd like to put some more support on it for moving the PCB.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Are you trying to add a sort of strain relief? Wood glue won't work for you. Hot glue would work, but use silicone caulking instead. Use it to stick the wire to the pcb with a small glob a couple cm's back from the solder point. Better yet would be to group the wires together and tie-wrap them to a self-stick hold down.

PS: Silicone takes a while to set up, so once you've applied it leave the piece for a couple hours before continueing


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I you can get the surface clean enough, want something very strong us an epoxy. My favorite is JB weld. 

BG


----------



## Jimbo13 (Jun 24, 2008)

gcavan said:


> Are you trying to add a sort of strain relief? Wood glue won't work for you. Hot glue would work, but use silicone caulking instead. Use it to stick the wire to the pcb with a small glob a couple cm's back from the solder point. Better yet would be to group the wires together and tie-wrap them to a self-stick hold down.
> 
> PS: Silicone takes a while to set up, so once you've applied it leave the piece for a couple hours before continueing




Thanks both of you ray:


----------

